# Odd engine swaps for 240?



## alex37211 (Jul 19, 2008)

I've heard of an rx7 rotary 13B engine being put into a 240sx. Is there a mount kit? 
Also, any other wild combos feasible? I'm not talking about custom fabbing an engine bay either. 
For example, I know a Ford 302 V8 will basically drop right into a miata. And there have been several Chevy 350's in RX7s. 
I've also heard tell that a v8 from a Lexus sc400 will fit into a celica.

Are there any cases like this when it comes to a 240? Or other Nissan car chassis?


----------



## twincam6 (Jul 30, 2008)

Type "240sx v8" into Google.


----------

